# Drain Fly Infestation



## Ambient_Girl (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm pretty sure we have a drain fly infestation. We moved into our new home about a month and a half ago, it's a 3 story town home with the bottom floor on ground level (we have no basement). With this setup we have closet in the room downstairs that houses our washer/dryer/furnace. 

I noticed little flies about a month ago but could not seem to find the source until my 5 year old son pointed out to me that there were 'bugs coming out of the vent' I ended up taping up the vents and after googling the bugs I'm pretty sure they are drain flies. Confused I went online and read about how to go about eliminating them. We have a washroom downstairs and have poured bleach in all of our drains and toilets every night for the last week or so but the infestation seems to be getting worse.

I had a feeling they may be breeding inside the closet where the washer and dryer were and maybe getting into the furnace hence why they are coming out of the vent but we have seen NO fly activity around there and we have no floor drain like the usual laundry room would have. We have checked everywhere in there and there are no leaks. 

In that ground floor room though there is a door leading outside and the door is always covered in the flies, the front door too. Now after about a month I am seeing them in every room of the house but never seen any around my sinks, bathtub and toilets. I feel like I'm at a complete loss because I cannot seem to find the source of these flies. I captured a few in a glass jar and took a photo (because I had a moment of insanity and sprayed raid everywhere). I'm hoping maybe someone can help shed some light on the subject and maybe offer some advice because I'm at my wits end.







PLEASE HELP! I've looked over all the threads and most people seem to be finding them in their bathrooms but we see them most in the upstairs living room and the downstairs play room.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

One common place for them to breed in in the overflow of a sink or tub---

Another is a floor drain

yet one more is the condensate pan for the furnace----I'll wait for someone else to offer a suggestion for actually killing them and eliminating the breeding grounds.


----------



## Ambient_Girl (Sep 13, 2013)

I think I found the source! Next to my furnace in a tight spot to get into there is a pipe that leads into the floor...we saw lots of flies around there. We called the exterminator for our condo board to ask for advice and they said to just pour bleach down it (well we have to spray around it) but it's not working and according to google I'd need to use a gel? As it's not a pipe that I can pour stuff into but the opening around the pipe leading into the floor would this be doable??

Thanks!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Can you work a plastic tube down to the drain and use a funnel to pour some liquid into the tube? 

You need to get that fitting washed out----


----------

